
Leaving Apple and Google: my “eelo odyssey”. Part1: the mobile OS - nuand999
https://medium.com/@gael_duval/leaving-apple-and-google-my-eelo-odyssey-part1-the-mobile-os-f378ee247315
======
xHopen
The only thing that I don't get is this concept of free Apps ( software) , we
don't deserve to be paid for our work as a software developers? and btw, all
this "free apps" , all of them, have inside tracking frameworks such a google
tracking services, mixpanel , you name it. So in the fantasy world that you
are trying to achieve , I dislike as well what big, tech are doing with our
data, you would have to create your own Store with strict polices of non
tracking , and still you would not be able , because they will track you in
their servers, so, unfortunately as you know, the battle is mostly lost.

And open source would not solve anything, we all know that google is tracking
us (always) and we go with it, we don't need to read the code, is an open
secret.

~~~
nuand999
The "battle is over" argument is exactly what we need to address. Actually
this is voluntary slavery attitude (and you are totally free to choose this
option).

~~~
xHopen
I agree with you in 100%. I just want to address, that the 99% of the users
don't care about privacy and security , not even a little, Otherwise the whole
WWW would be https and people would be extremely concerned about the practices
of google, not talking about what facebook does.

------
pmontra
About the suggestion of using 9.9.9.9 as DNS. Reading
[https://www.globalcyberalliance.org/initiatives/quad9.html](https://www.globalcyberalliance.org/initiatives/quad9.html)
it seems to be a DNS that will refuse to resolve addresses that are in a
threat list. It's both a good and bad thing. We ultimately trust our DNS
provider but in this case blocking and maybe censorship are built in by
design.

